# Calling all flat/smooth coat Cockapoos



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the look of all Cockapoos but I have a soft spot for the smooth/flat coats who are sometimes forgotten about...

Lola


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Flat coats are the little gems  They're rare but gorgeous


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a little smoothie .. at the moment! He's only little and things may change.  and one of these days I'll sort out a piccie. Promises, promises.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on very muddy... We want hard evidence of this Monty boy!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I think (I'm not very good at this am I?!) that if you go onto my CP. (?) he's on there! Fingers crossed. 

I've downloaded loads onto our hard disc and when we get back from hols in two weeks I'll bore you all rigid! 

X


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Not my CP but my profile! Honestly, I haven't a clue!  I though I'd put a different one on my signature thingy but it's not working is it?! I'm just hopeless. Stand by for my return! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

YES... I SEE HIM!!!!
Gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yyyyyaaaaayyyy! He is fab.. Love him


----------

